# Demodex Mange Coming Back



## Skinnyhb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. First time post, long time lurk. Great site. We have an 11 month old pitbull mix. She was diagnosed with demodex mange about 6 months ago. We were prescribed .1cc of ivermectin orally once a day until the mange went away. It appeared to have cleared up about 6 weeks later so we stopped the treatment.

About 2 months ago it started coming back. So we put her back on the Ivermectin at .4cc daily. Again it appeared to mostly clear up, but we have continued to make sure its completely gone this time. About a week ago, her improvements seemed to have dramatically slowed, or reversed. She is very itchy and appearing to lose hair in the same spots around her saddle and forearms. 

We have also noticed that she is always hungry. We feed her 1 cup of food 3x a day, and she never seems satiated. We're feeding her Kirkland Puppy food. She is a very active dog, so I think she might just be burning it off. But now, with the mange coming back, I'm wondering if she has a tapeworm that is preventing her from getting all of the nutrients from her food, and thus weakening her immune system. 

She was de-wormed as a puppy at our vet. 

Any ideas or suggestions? Right now we're planning on using a de-wormer and possibly changing her food to Blue Buffalo. 

Thanks!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Did your vet do any skin scrapings during treatment and after to determine whether the demodex had cleared? The dermatologists in my area will generally recommend continuing treatment with ivermectin until they get 3 consecutive negative skin scrapes.

They can also have concurrent skin infections with demodex, such as staph or yeast, which may need to be treated as well. Patients with generalized demodex do tend to be more prone to skin infections as well, so this may be something you need to discuss with your vet.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

First question.....is she spayed/fixed? An intact bitch is going to keep having reoccurring episodes due to hormonal influx and the stress of being in heat. Regardless if she is already fixed then you need to boost her immune system ASAP by giving her supplements like Ester-c, fish oils, and a good vitamin. Also probiotics and enzymes help as well. Google is a wonderful tool to use when dealing with a dog with mange. You can find some great ways to help it naturally when all the poisons fail your dog such as ivermectin. Your dog has a weak immune system which is why mange happens. The harsh treatments vets give are only going to mask it for a while and then it can return. Harsh treatments can also deplete the immune system further. I have heard of ivec working for some and that it goes away never to appear again.....but I have also heard cases such as yours where it only works for a little while and returns. I would also get her off kirkland feed which has grains in it and put her on a more natural diet with no grains such as taste of the wild, blue buffalo wilderness, acana, or orijen. Or an even better natural diet would be RAW or the barf diet but that take researching and preparation to feed.
http://www.thewholedog.org/artDemodex.html

http://www.ehow.com/way_5762751_home-remedies-canine-mange-mites.html


----------



## Skinnyhb (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you. We just picked up some of the Blue Buffalo today. We'll ween her off the Kirkland and onto this for the next few days. What vitamins do you recommend?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Who boosted her dose to .4? Ivermectin itself is extremely dangerous at the wrong dosage. Has the vet done additional skin scrapes? Im surprised your vet had you discontinue the original treatment when they did. Was she scraping clean then? Secondary infections can require treatment separate from the mange treatment and can prolong or complicate getting rid of the mites.
What does your vet recommend? If she hasn't been back to confirm your diagnoses and see if she perhaps does have worms, that would be the first place I would start.
Good food is always a help, and as mentioned, omega 3's
Good luck!


----------



## b13c01 (Sep 23, 2013)

If i may, I have documented the treatment which totally cured our pit bull of demodex mange in 2 months, please read her story here Demodectic mange - How we cured our Pit Bull


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

de-worm her at least once a month, it takes 7-10 days for the eggs to hatch,
so it could take a little while for her to be completely cleaned up.

but your on the right path, good luck


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Switching food is not going to cure mange. It can be taken care of and heal pretty quickly. Go to the vet and ask about Advantage Multi. Its a great all-in-one that takes care of fleas, ticks, worms, mites (mange), heartworms.... instead of giving 2 different medicines once a month like heartguard and frontline.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Switching food is not going to cure mange. It can be taken care of and heal pretty quickly. Go to the vet and ask about Advantage Multi. Its a great all-in-one that takes care of fleas, ticks, worms, mites (mange), heartworms.... instead of giving 2 different medicines once a month like heartguard and frontline.


Multi is for control of ear mites in cats, not dogs.
Unless you mean it may help, by keeping a dog healthy -thereby being able to better fend off a mite population explosion I.e. mange?


----------



## scerv (Sep 4, 2012)

i used neem oil applied 3 times a day for 14 days..did great


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> Multi is for control of ear mites in cats, not dogs.
> Unless you mean it may help, by keeping a dog healthy -thereby being able to better fend off a mite population explosion I.e. mange?


Actually it does come for dogs. I'm talking from experience, you obviously didn't even bother googling it to make sure your not talking out your ass. To the OP, Advantage Multi will clear up small cases of demodex, and can be used to replace frontline and heartguard. If it's severe mange, the dog will need dips. I'm pretty sure you need a perscription, so either way..... you need to go see your vet. Don't rely on any home remedy to clear up parasites. The mange will only get worse, and your dog will get uglier.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Actually it does come for dogs. I'm talking from experience, you obviously didn't even bother googling it to make sure your not talking out your ass. To the OP, Advantage Multi will clear up small cases of demodex, and can be used to replace frontline and heartguard. If it's severe mange, the dog will need dips. I'm pretty sure you need a perscription, so either way..... you need to go see your vet. Don't rely on any home remedy to clear up parasites. The mange will only get worse, and your dog will get uglier.


WOW! That escalated quickly! Lol!
So what you are saying is moxidetin, and imidacloprid are used to control treat AND prevent mange?
And I say that with all kindness.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Ya know what? Nevermind. I don't really care... what's that 1-800 pet medincine #?
Why not call, and ask them. No reason to get all snippy.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, yes -here I googled it for you
1-800-petmeds


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I personally took the time to google and while I see it does come in a formula for dogs it says nowhere on the whole web page anything about mites or mange..... Y'all realize this thread is resurrected from over a year ago right?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> ..... Y'all realize this thread is resurrected from over a year ago right?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:rofl:
No, I did not! :flush:
:rOFL:


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

It just does, ask your vet. That person joined like yesterday and they are all over these boards.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> It just does, ask your vet. That person joined like yesterday and they are all over these boards.


I agree with you that it helps, by keeping the dog healthy, but it is not for the treatment of mange, nor the prevention. That was all I was saying, not even getting rallied over here, I thought these forums were for open discussion, not trying to prove who knows more?
To the new owners, or folks who just swing by, I know you don't want them thinking that that medication will cure their dog. You have seen positive results because it helps keep your dog healthy, with age you may find your dog needs more to boost his immune systems ability to fend off colony growth. All dogs have mites, a good immune system keeps them at bay. 
That was all I was saying, sorry if the good intention was lost over the webs


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Kingsgurl said:


> Who boosted her dose to .4? Ivermectin itself is extremely dangerous at the wrong dosage. !


 Actually no it's not "extremely dangerous" , look up the LDL on Ivermectin for yourself.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> I agree with you that it helps, by keeping the dog healthy, but it is not for the treatment of mange, nor the prevention.


 Oh really? Then why has it been used in the treatment of Red Mange (demodectic) in bovines for decades then?

Ivomec has LONG been to standard in such treatment , it trickled down to canines from bovine usage.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

all you have to do is read the lierature that comes in the box with it, 
if you cant do that then maybe its out of your league.........

it will tell you when you give

30x's ovr th recommended dosage you might see some adverse reactions.

so for a 50lb dog thats 1/2 a CC

so to give to the point to see a reaction,
you would have to give 

15 CC'S are you kidding me???????????????

if you aint got no more sense than that, then you need to have a dead dog


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Oh really? Then why has it been used in the treatment of Red Mange (demodectic) in bovines for decades then?
> 
> Ivomec has LONG been to standard in such treatment , it trickled down to canines from bovine usage.


I didn't say the first thing about ivomectin. Go fight with someone else


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> I didn't say the first thing about ivomectin. Go fight with someone else


 Yeah you did , you clearly stated that it wasn't " for the treatment of Demodectic" , problem for you is that it has been utilised for exactly that for quite some time.

And don't even attempt to tell me what to do , you'll be quite unsuccessful at that.

And IvoMec IS ivermectin. Whether in the 1.0 percent Bovine or the .27 percent Swine solution..........the active ingredient is STILL Ivermectin.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Yeah you did , you clearly stated that it wasn't " for the treatment of Demodectic" , problem for you is that it has been utilised for exactly that for quite some time.
> 
> And don't even attempt to tell me what to do , you'll be quite unsuccessful at that.
> 
> And IvoMec IS ivermectin. Whether in the 1.0 percent Bovine or the .27 percent Swine solution..........the active ingredient is STILL Ivermectin.


Lol, Old Dog, your getting old. Confusing quotes. Look back through the thread man. SMH.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Coyne1981 said:


> Lol, Old Dog, your getting old. Confusing quotes. Look back through the thread man. SMH.


 I read the thread. So now we've got folks running around stating that Ivermectin is " dangerous" , others stating that it can't be used for demo etc.etc.

Look here's what it comes down to , if you are facing a bad case of demodectic there's basically two routes to go and those are Ivermectin or MitaBan.

Y'all can get back to me when you've figured out which of those two is the less toxic alternative.

And see here's the thing , these wonderful folks know so damn much about Ivermectin that they haven't even approached the sensitivity exhibited by some specimens of certain herding and sighthound breeds. They aren't going to actually discuss specific dosages by weight , the ACTUAL LDL , they aren't going to get to the conflicts with the Spinosad products etc.etc.

Dosages for treatment of Demo run 300-600 mcgs per kilo of weight , once cc is 10k mcgs , .1 cc is 1000 mcgs...............orally , every day until a month after the last scraping comes up clean.

Same dosage can be used for hookworms , roundworms and whipworms.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

OldDog said:


> I read the thread. So now we've got folks running around stating that Ivermectin is " dangerous" , others stating that it can't be used for demo etc.etc.
> 
> Look here's what it comes down to , if you are facing a bad case of demodectic there's basically two routes to go and those are Ivermectin or MitaBan.
> 
> ...


No need to get worked up. I wasn't saying you were wrong. Just saying you quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Like I said..... That person (homesteader) just joined a few days ago and is posting like they been here for years, like they know everything. Instead of posting nonsense that you think you know about..... just read and learn.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Like I said..... That person (homesteader) just joined a few days ago and is posting like they been here for years, like they know everything. Instead of posting nonsense that you think you know about..... just read and learn.


:rofl::rofl::clap:


----------

